# Questions on a 8800K Bulb in my 20 gal.



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a Pressurized CO2 system in this tank ( 20 gal.)
and you know, with this CF Bulb (65 watt) It just seems
to not be much light. The Tank looks kind of Dim..
The Bulb is only a couple of Months old.. 
It is Mounted in a Raised Canopy about 6 inches up.....
I believe it is probley just the Color of the Bulb that is
apparent. I have a lot of stem Plants (Limnophila Aromatica etc..) Wonder if I should switch out to 67k or
10k or for that matter, I also have a couple of extra 13k
ah supply bulbs, reflector etc. that I could add to it......
What do you think??


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The 8800K bulb is pretty bright in its own right (I use a pair of 96w 8800K bulbs over my 40g). I have a 65w 10000K bulb over my 20H and the lighting is subdued looking, but the plants are all doing well under it. Comparing the two, the 8800 is a bit warmer (very light pink tint compared to the 10000K's bluish tint) so it doesn't wash colors out as much as a 10000K bulb.

A better reflector may help with front-to-back coverage and make it appear birghter. Adding a pair of 13w bulbs will definitely do what you wan, but also take you into 4+wpg territory.


----------

